# John boat tournaments



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was wanting to get into fishing some tournaments this year. What do I have to do to get into some. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## deepwater (Jan 11, 2013)

Most clubs have web sites with schedules and rules posted. Find a club near you that you would like to join and contact them. Swat and bang are north ga clubs and both are good clubs with good people. There are several others in the state high voltage, sjb, lwb, jba, west ga, dixie and cold water and I'm sure those clubs are good too.


----------



## spud (Jan 11, 2013)

Different clubs will fish lakes in a general area (North Ga, West Ga, etc.) find one that you like the schedule, most clubs have very good fishermen so one piece of advice, if you want to compete you will have to be on your game, but its a lot of fun!! and you will learn alot. good luck and have fun.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jan 11, 2013)

I hear SWAT has alot of ringers....


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 11, 2013)

Are there horse power limits? _ have a 1544 GIII w/25. Have 55lb tm._


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Jan 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Are there horse power limits? _ have a 1544 GIII w/25. Have 55lb tm._


_

SWAT is trolling motor only...no outboards.  Other clubs allow small tiller steer outboards as long as the lakes permit them._


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Are there horse power limits? _ have a 1544 GIII w/25. Have 55lb tm._


_

25 hp is too big, most lakes are 9.9_


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 11, 2013)

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> I was wanting to get into fishing some tournaments this year. What do I have to do to get into some. Any help would be appreciated.



If your in barrow, then High Voltage will be your best bet, Dixie has a maximum number of boats for some reason

www.highvoltagebassanglers.com


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info will be checking it out.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody on here part of either High Voltage or Swat and have any info on joining. The website isn't working. Idk if its too late to join or not but its worth a try


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 12, 2013)

preferably High voltage as it is closer.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 12, 2013)

*Swat*



baseball_hunter#8 said:


> Anybody on here part of either High Voltage or Swat and have any info on joining. The website isn't working. Idk if its too late to join or not but its worth a try



I am president of swat and we are starting our season a week from today. Check out our website if your interested in fishing the lakes on our schedule. The membership dues are $40 and each event is $25 with $5 optional big fish. We also have $10 side pot winner takes all. Check out our rules for this season on the website and if you have any questions shoot me an email.

www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com
mccluremerrick@gmail.com

If you plan on joining with us we would like welcome you!


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 12, 2013)

To join High Voltage just show up the first tournament and you can sign up for the season.  $35.00 per man club dues need to be paid at the first tournament.  The first tournament is at Stone Mountain on February 9th.  If you have any questions please free to PM me.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 14, 2013)

Check out www.southernjonboatanglers.com as well we are in the same area as high voltage little different points system and this year I believe to have a better lake selection!


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 14, 2013)

Our club meeting is tomorrow night at 7 pm Golden Corral in snellville schedule will be posted on site by end of week first tourney will be feb 16th probably at Varner


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 14, 2013)

*!!!!!!!!!*

Man if you gonna fish with high voltage or southern , better get you some practice on varner cause dem is some varner junkies


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 14, 2013)

Shane B. said:


> Man if you gonna fish with high voltage or southern , better get you some practice on varner cause dem is some varner junkies



Varner is on the HVBA schedule twice this year


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah we like the lake. Big fish =big sacks and a whole lot of fun! It's kind of like a ga bass fishing trail. Your probably going to fish Oconee two or three times. We do the same with Varner, stone mountain, high falls, Lucas, bear creek, Horton, black shoals...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2013)

Steve78 said:


> Varner is on the HVBA schedule twice this year



Its on there 3 times


----------



## bhasty (Jan 16, 2013)

come fish north ga bang ...we alow up to a 50 hp on the lakes with gas motors we fish


----------

